# inducing parturition



## thebleugoat (7 mo ago)

Hello, I wanted to reach out to the community and ask a question. I know this has been asked before and is always a debate but I guess I will step into it. With that being said here is goes.
I have a doe that is at day 145 as of today (6/11/22) I know this for a fact and down to the time she was covered. my question and concern is that our Temps have greatly increased in the last two day and will be holding at temperatures at 109 for the next week. And my doe who will be on her 5th kidding always kids out like clockwork on day 150. (she is a standard nubian) but with the weather swing we have had her appetite has greatly decreased and I am concerned her caloric intake is not enough and may cause ketosis. 
So my question is when is it safe with experience being had to induce. I have contacted my vet (he is a strong believer that let nature take its course and not to induce labor) and the only goat vet in this area all other large animal vets won't even touch the goats (I have tried and called them all). I have lutalyse available but unable to purchase dexamethason. I would like to believe just the lutalyse is safe to give at this time due to the steroids job in this combination is to mature the kids lungs for preparation outside of the dam but if they are already in the window of when they can be delivered is it safe to just give the lutalyse. Thank you for your time and experience.


----------

